# Looking for info on 74 3.0 CS



## rcuttler (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm looking at possibly buying a '74 3.0 CS with 119,000 miles on it. Standard shift, A\C looks in good condition in and out. Never owned a BMW before, much less a vintage one. Is there anything special I should be looking at with this car? Any problem areas? If I don't get this one I will probably look for another in the early 70's. Appreciate any info on these cars. Thanks in advance,

BOB


----------



## chicagorick (Jul 15, 2011)

You have found a rare and beautiful machine. These cars are fun to drive but costly to maintain. Keep an eye out for catastrophic rust at the tops of all 4 shock towers. You will need to get under the car and have a very close look. the floorboards were also built with no escape for moisture and are trouble areas - but fixable. 

Good luck with your e9 and feel free to msg me if you need part resource advice.


----------



## kwyjibo (Jun 1, 2006)

*Hopefully you already found the e9coupe.com site*

try this page for info on rust
http://www.e9coupe.com/buyers_guide/index.htm
use the forum there for all your coupe questions - this is the main site for coupes (at least in the us)
good luck


----------



## rcuttler (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks guys for the replies. Bottom line though is I'm passing on the car because I have no 
faith in the seller, a vintage car dealer. Among other things he told me the A\C worked, but
probably needed a charge. To me that means it doesn't work. The radio and a couple of
other things had similar descriptions. Overall condition was "top condition, but you know, it
is a forty year old car." Considering the car is located 3,000 miles from me, I passed. Then
the salesman calls me yesterday and actually tells me he spent $500 to get the A\C working.
That probably would have cost me $1,000. That was the A\C he originally told me *was* 
working. Maybe I'll buy a Honda. : )

Bob


----------

